# i wish we had more games



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

:cry:


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jan 17, 2011)

Tell me about it,but hopefully when it gets warm and every one tegu's start waking up the forum will be as live as ever, especially ounce i get my little guy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

What if we had some contests to liven things up a bit??


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

I think things will pick up When spring comes and hibernation ends out will come the Tegus and questions and problems will come up ... A critter give away or [light bulb ] would certainly work up the users at this time.I noticed that with hibernation time a lot of users hibernated too... Normal and to be expected .. I personally would like to win a tortoise ... Fat chance the only thing I ever won was a free hair cut and at that time I hadn`t cut my hair in decades ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

contests, word games. probably right about spring bringing back more people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

hmmm... I'll see what I can do about a contest.
As for winning a tortoise, we might have an animal as a prize for our next contest at TortoiseForum.org


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

I am a member !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Great! I'm glad to hear that!


----------

